# Using catalogsportswear.com for online quote?



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I've seen a couple of screen printing sites using this catalog on their website to help customers decide on an apparel selection:
www.catalogsportswear.com

Here's an example of a site with the catalog built in:
USA TEES | Custom Printing & Embroidery for T-shirts and much more!

Does anyone know who makes this catalog, and where to go to integrate it into a website?

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

This particular one is Broder's. Although most of the major wholesalers have them. https://www.broderbros.com/cgi-bin/online/webshr/landing-page.w?p=customSite


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

ahhh, awesome thanks for the info!


----------

